# I Am Again Reminded



## oldman (Sep 1, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to place this picture, so I decided to drop it here. If anyone remembers, I am a bit of a motor-head, well, actually, I am a full blown motor-head
and I went to a car show here in Florida last Saturday afternoon. It looks like since I am getting older, I am being reminded of my mortality wherever I go.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2014)

I love old cars, oldman, post all you want. The Ford coupe is a wish I had car and the Buick was mine.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2014)

Well,  I don't EVER  want to ride in one of those things.  I'm to be cremated and don't need all that room.

They ARE pretty though.


----------



## oldman (Sep 2, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I love old cars, oldman, post all you want. The Ford coupe is a wish I had car and the Buick was mine.



Here's one that needs some paint, but otherwise is in great shape.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2014)

I remember that Buick ('50 ?) with that strange grille...


----------



## oldman (Sep 2, 2014)

I was always a GM guy. I did envy the powertrain of the Chrysler muscle cars. During the "Muscle Car" era, Chrysler was King when it came to powertrains in their GTX, Super Bee, Road Runner, Duster, Charger, Barracuda and Dart. Their hemi's with the automatic transmission that was designed especially for the the big blocks were outstanding on the tracks. When I dragged in my early years, I feared running against the Mopars. Chrysler also had a big block 440 Magnum that was also used in police cars and renamed the Interceptor. If you have taken notice, Chrysler is again trying to resurrect the Muscle Car with their 707 h.p. Challenger. It is amazing! 

I rebuilt three cars from the frame up. It was my desire to keep each one, but I had too much money in them. So, if I wanted to build another, I had to sell the previous one. My pride and joy was a 1962 Chevy Impala. I later cried like a baby when I sold it just a few years ago. Now, my car barn is empty. (I will post a picture of it when I get home and I can use my desk computer.)

IN the meantime, how about this Merc? If you like Fords, you have to like this Mercury.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Those Mercs of the early fifties were highly desirable to this day...


----------



## oldman (Sep 2, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> I remember that Buick ('50 ?) with that strange grille...



It looks like a '50. I think they had a straight 8, 248 cu. in. engine in them with a Dynaflow automatic transmission. They were like a boat anchor. A very heavy car that once it got rolling, you never knew you were in a car.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, it was a 50 with the straight 8. A beautiful riding auto. My first car, a 1937, the year I was born, Buick Special. No rear seat but a couple of guys could sit on boxes I had back there. I spent all winter long, didn't have my permit yet, cleaning, waxing and painting the white walls.

The 50 Ford was not mine but I like the looks of her. I had a 40, 41, 46 and a 49 Ford though. The 49-51 Mercs were a car I always wanted but never got around to owning one.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2014)

I believe they called that Buick engine the Fireball.  Buick did not come out with a V8 until '53.  My first car was a used '52 Chevy that I drove from RI to Texas in back while in the service...


----------



## oldman (Sep 2, 2014)

A friend of mine's Dad owned a junkyard back in the day. He took the hoods from two 1950 Mercurys and welded them together, so we would have a make-shift boat. I had my doubts, but the damned thing actually floated.


----------



## oldman (Sep 2, 2014)

You could always drive one of these.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like somebody had too much time on their hands...Lol!


----------

